# No point



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

After years of trying I can't really see any point every month you wait & wait then finally your period arrives and another month wasted!! Then same routine following month I think you just get to the point & believe that i am a freak & infertile. And things happen for a purpose & reason done Lucky others no so lucky in life!!


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh hun, here's a hug  

I'm only starting out on the TTC journey so I've not yet experienced the disappointment of BFN after BFN, but I can imagine how awful it must be.

You're a woman who just wants to satisfy our most primitive desire to have children. That does not make you a freak pet.

Have you got good support from your other half/family/friends? Or have you sought professional help? I was feeling seriously low recently, and I went to see a therapist. I've felt so much better since. Might be worth seeing of your GP can refer you or have a look for a private therapist.

A technique he taught me, and it does help, is to breathe in for 7 seconds, pause for second or two, and out for 11 seconds. By focussing on your breathing, it stops your brain worrying for those few minutes, and gives you a bit of relief from those toxic thoughts.

Hang in there pet  
xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Here are some hugs from me too.       I spent 9.5 years ttc with never a whiff of a BFP and I felt just like you, but there are still options open to you so please don't give up. 

I focused on doing everything I could to improve my chances, including losing weight, overhauling my diet (and DH's), taking supplements till I rattled, acupuncture, going to see doctor after doctor - you name it. Alot of the time I felt that I was just wasting my time but, the point is, you never know what's round the corner and I now have a DD and a DS.  

As HighTower says, hang on in there. I found that it was also good to have a plan of what you are going to try next.  Your profile mentions Care Notts -are you waiting for an appointment there? If so, can you chase them and see if you can get a date pinned down?


   

Ellie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa, never give up hope, it's the hope that gets us through the tough times - sending hugs x x x
Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

some hugs from me too        

i know exactly how you feel hun but dont give up hope. it can happen for you. 

those 2 weeks waiting to see if you have gotten your dream every month is sooo hard, every month seems to get harder and harder and sometimes it just seems so worthless, but just remember your end goal. once you hold that little miracle in your arms it will be worth all the heartache. i know that really doesnt help much atm but its what i hold onto every month. 

in the meantime try and keep yourself busy during those weeks, as hard as it is sometimes. i try and plan things for around the time, i might arrange a coffee with a friend, do my household shopping another day, if im busy thinking of other things i find i dont think about it as much. im hoping it will wrk this coming month, we were hoping to be buying baby things this xmas but no such luck, but iv decided this year to treat my parents im doing the xmas dinner this year, going to try and make it perfect as its my first year doing it. so im hoping i wont think about it quite as much. 

also iv changed my thought pattern the past couple of cycles, instead of thinking ' another month not pregnant' iv tried to tell myself, its another month of trying... and think of all the fun that can be had  certainly cheers my man up no end  

lots of baby dust your way, im hoping something of what iv said will help you even just to put a little smile on your face. xxx


----------

